# Why Hunt in Saskatchewan?



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Why is it that everyone wants to hunt in Saskatchewan for waterfowl? I live in Saskatoon, SK and hunt whenever I can get out in the fall. I see many American hunters from anywhere from Minnesota to all the way down in Texas. Just curious to know what all the buzz is about when it comes to Saskatchewan.

I know there are lots of geese here in Sask, but don't we all hunt the same geese, just in different locations? Are the numbers not the same in other parts of North America, just at different times?

What are limits like elsewhere? I would think we have somewhat generous limits for fall hunting, but spring hunting in the States is much better. We are still tied to 20 Snows/day and can only have 3 shells loaded at once.

So, I ask the question, what is it about Saskatchewan that is so appealing (that makes many drive for hours and hours and hours to get here)?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

For us nodakers,big numbers of snows used to stage here in the fall.For several different reasons the snows quit staging in North Dakota and now stage in Saskatchewan.I havnt been to SK in the fall,but a few of us on the site have and say it is just like the old days(the older guys on this site).If I ever went to your province,it would be to hunt and also visit relatives that I havnt seen in a while.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

For myself it is the mestique of finding the waterfowl in different areas. It is a lot of fun to scout new areas that have potential. Sask has all kinds of it! It also is pretty big and has alot of area to hunt. ND is a small state that is being over hunted in many areas. We come up there to get away from it here! Plus you can't beat the "Putine"! 
I guess I like to experience your culture as well....
Mav...


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Saskatchewan is one of the last places left where you can have big bird numbers with good access. Even when there is geese around in Northern Nodak, access is almost impossible on the really good fields. Canada is waterfowling's last frontier.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Squeek,

Two primary reasons for me:

Fisrt, as others have said, the quality of Fall snow hunting in ND has degraded a great deal from the hey-day. They do not stage here much anymore, and if they do actually show up and hang around for a while, they're typically in "monster flock" mode and tough to hunt.

Also, relative pressure and competition. In '02 you guys had 23K total waterfowlers (res and non-res). We had 64K.

Some of us think the second has a lot to do with the first, and fear the ducks are going to start acting the same way.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

A relative of mine seems to think that it has a lot to do with hunting methods. In many other places, hunting on the water is quite common, as opposed to the fields. However, in Saskatchewan there is an unwritten rule (or even written, as it sometimes becomes local bylaws) that hunters stay well away from the water when hunting geese. This allows them to have a safe haven, always ensuring they return year after year.

Obviously, the number of hunters have something to do with it as well, but is there any validity in this? Fire away!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think the biggest reason is commercialization.It is not legal to lease land up there.Down here other thatn ND and SD most everything is leased and you pay for good hunting.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Is Canada' trespass law the same as NoDak's?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sask is...not the rest of Canada.But farmers want you to ask anyway.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just like NoDak... :wink:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Squeeker,10-15 years ago,when the snows used to stage in North Dakota,there was also an understanding among hunters that you dont shoot the goose roosts.I think there is more to the geese not staging here than roost busting though.The birds have adequate refuge in the northern ccounties as well as few refuges in southern ND.Hunting pressure,all week long, is a big factor.How about farming practices that have changed in the last 15 years.I have noticed the northern flights of mallards stalling there migration also.Ten years ago they would show up around the 20th of October,it didnt matter if it was warm or cold,they just showed up.Now the mallies have to be froze out of Canada before we see the flight.The birds are adapting,and North Dakota seems to be a place they avoid until the last minute.Saskatchewan and Manitoba are the staging areas now.


----------



## Dwagner (Sep 11, 2003)

I think farming practices have something to do with it. They don't do as much fall plowing in Saskatchewan. On my way home from Saskatchewan last fall I noticed a lot more black dirt in N. Dakota then in Canada.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not much to say that hasn't already been said but I'll put in my 2 cents.

Here's my reasons for going:

1) ACESS. As mentioned, getting on land where we hunt is easy. We've ALWAYS asked permission up there, although most say there's no reason...just hunt it.

2) Bird Numbers. You can find large numbers of any type of waterfowl. If a guys willing to fill the tank and drive you can find endless opps.

3) LESS PRESSURE. Hunting pressure up there is very minimal. When ND gets overcrowded and the birds leave in Mid-Oct., the only quality hunting available is up north.

4) CHEAP. A freelance hunt up there is similar to hunting here, if not cheaper.

5) Poutine & ketchup chips. Why is America blindfolded to these 2 tasty treats??? We eat Poutine every day (sometimes twice...) and I stock up on the Ketchup chips before I go home.

Why I think the birds stay up there:

1) Pressure. A bird's instinct is to survive. There's ducks and geese flying around in their 20's and over time they know where to stage. If a bird stages up there, there's a few decoy hunters. If the birds stage down here in ND theres's 20 guys on the firing line, dozens of spreads, and 20 vehicles following every flock to sneak them. Up there I never see anyone sneaking geese. And as a result the birds aren't scared of vehicles and it's not unusual for geese to sit 10 yards from the truck as you drive by. The locals say the geese won't leave unless there's a foot of snow on the ground. If the water's froze, they sit on the ice.



Squeeker said:


> I know there are lots of geese here in Sask, but don't we all hunt the same geese, just in different locations? Are the numbers not the same in other parts of North America, just at different times?


It's funny you mention that. I've hunted snow geese in Sask., ND, SD, and NE and I can tell you that geese up in Sask. act differently due to the lack of pressure. In some cases you have to drive cautiously or you can take geese off your grill and windshield if you're scouting too fast. This is unheard of in the states. Geese VERY RARELY sit on roads and if they do they'll flare 1/2 mile from an ongoing vehicle. In Sask...yup, they just walk off the road, don't even fly. This pic below was maybe 40 yards in front of the truck, I've got dozens just like them. The birds aren't scared for their lives up there like they are down here.










2) I do think farming practices and the abundance of peas like Dwagner posted has something to do with it as well. Nothing is plowed, there's a buffet in every field.

3) Weather. The falls have been getting warmer the past decade compared to the previous. However, like I stated in pressure no matter how cold it gets they stay until they can't get at the food. So I'm convinced pressure weighs the heaviest factor.

The provinces of Canada are glimpses of what hunting was like before commercial hunting took over. I suggest everyone to take your kids up there at least once. So they can appreciate the true form of hunting....not staged like what everything is moving towards.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I have lived and hunted in sask for all but 2 years of my 43 years of being around this planet. The biggest factor is pressure. Hunting the birds only in the morning adds to why the birds hanging in the north and not staging in the northern states. 
Now the hunting in the eastern part of Sask for snow geese it has become all day. Just added for the 2004 season, there were certain zones in the NE part of the province that had all day hunting for snows before the middle of Oct when the whole province goes wide open for all day hunting. Weather is the biggest factor I feel and like the spring the snow line plays a important role. I do feel with the added pressure from the non-res hunters does make the birds a whole lot wiser in a hurray. I am finding now that off beat places that I used to never see a non res hunter I am seeing more and more often. In the spring this year I hunted 13 days I only heard 6 shots from some other persons gun. And it might of been a farmer shooting not even a spring snow goose hunter. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback. I have a pretty good idea of same major differences between Sask. and USA on hunting.

Question though, was the picture of all the geese on the road taken from Eastern Sask? Perhaps by the Quill Lakes? I have spent most of my life hunting Western Sask (around Kindersley, Kerrobert, Unity, Luseland area) but in the last few years have been hunting in Eastern Sask. by the Quill Lakes. I have only ever seen that happen in Eastern Sask. and it does happen quite often.

One thing I will say about the land: I have spoken to many a farmers and they are more than happy to let you hunt on the land. Usually their only concern is whether or not you want to dig pits...They tend to not like their land marked up with craters (go figure). Please continue to ask for permission first. It keeps them in a good mood and are far less likely to put up no hunting/tresspassing signs.

Funny about the poutine and ketchup chips! I find that so funny...I'm not a big eater of poutine or ketchup chips, but always assumed that you could get that in other places...If anyone wants chips, I suppose I could ship you some...Poutine might be more difficult though!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> If anyone wants chips, I suppose I could ship you some...


Ohh man you might not have wanted to put that up, we have quit a few ketchup fans around here!!! We were fighting over them the last time we were up there! I think we cleaned out the last store we were in , when were were leaving Sask's.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Munchies? :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thre reasons:

1.) Poutine

2.) Poutine

3.) Poutine

If you are gonna clog the arteries, it might as well be with Poutine!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Isn't Poutine just fries with gravy and chunks of Mozarella cheese in it?

Couldn't you just go out and get some fries and gravy (they must have that down there) and put Mozarella cheese on it? I'm pretty sure that's all it is.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Poutine huh....nothing beats an Italian Beef Combo in Chicago.....I take mine hot, juicy, give it a bath.....anyone know what that is.....simply the best way to get fat in my mind


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Squeeker said:


> Isn't Poutine just fries with gravy and chunks of Mozarella cheese in it?


You got it.



Squeeker said:


> Couldn't you just go out and get some fries and gravy (they must have that down there) and put Mozarella cheese on it? I'm pretty sure that's all it is.


But it's just not the same. I've gotten poutine up there at McDonald's, KFC (Poutine Combo Meal - GREAT!), heck every bar that serves anything for food serves poutine. I've never seen it served anywhere in the states, and I bet 99 out of 100 don't know what it is. Gotta love the French. They gave us La Poutine and the Statue of Liberty.....what else do we need?










Oh ya, I also forgot. Your Black Sambuca up there is cheap. That's a big plus. 



Squeeker said:


> Question though, was the picture of all the geese on the road taken from Eastern Sask?


Yup...but not near the Quills.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

chief said:


> Poutine huh....nothing beats an Italian Beef Combo in Chicago.....I take mine hot, juicy, give it a bath.....anyone know what that is.....


We...are...talking about food right? :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

This is why people hunt Sask......


















SOOOO many dumb birds to shoot! :wink:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

How old were you and decoyer when that picture was taken?Man you guys look young.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey the secret to poutine is the cheese curds. Curds not turds.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Holy cow!!! My mouth went into the super sweats as soon as I scrolled down to that picture!!

There's only 3 things in life that I need, money, safe sex, and whole lotta......Poutine!!

keepin it reeel
madison..


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Wang Dang sweet....I thought you were talking about something else 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We where in Juniors in Highschool.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

GB3/Decoyer, you guys must have some good Dad's that would take you out of school for the better part of the week and drive you 600 miles into Canada. ha ha. I'll never forget that trip. Geeze, I think I'll have to get up there this Fall for sure.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Took the family up tp Regina to go shopping and catch a movie yesterday. While i was waiting inline for popcorn, what do you think i saw for sale. Poutine, thats right, you can enjoy a movie and eat poutine at the same time. Thought of you guys right away and thought i'd let you know.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Who needs popcorn when you have poutine???

They need to redo theatres so there's a fold over tray (like in airplanes) so you don't spill your poutine.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I am rolling on the floor laughing at your poutine stories. You guys sure are easy to satisfy.

I go to Saskatchewan because the rye whiskey is better than it is here in the states for some reason!!!


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

ALL Canadian alcohol is better...

Why would anyone drink American beer?
Why would you buy an African snowmobile?
Why would you buy Jamaician snowshoes?

(Excerpt from a Molson Canadian commercial...I get a kick out of that commercial everytime I see it!)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad they had Poutine in Pick City when we ate there last fall. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

Man, looks like I'll have to load up the decs and crew and make a trip up there this year or next!!!! I want a 100+ bird day, what's the limits for Sask in the fall?? I'll have to call the tourist line.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

8 dark, 20 whites


----------

